# الزواج العرفى والمسيحية



## noraa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة عندى  صديقة مسيحية  متزوجة عرفى من اخ مسيحى باوراق قانونية  وكما علمت منها ان تلك الورق لم تسجل  فى  المحكمة وهية الان تريد  تركة  علما بانها  كانت   موجودة فترة الزواج فى   منزل والدها  ولم يعرف احد بتلك الوزاج  سوا الاشخاص اللذين شهدوا وبعض صديقتهاولم يحدث بينهم اى حياة  زوجية :act23:


----------



## christ my lord (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

*المسيحية لا تعترف بالزواج العرفى .. ومن ناحية اخرى طالما لم يتم توثيق الاوراق امام اى جهة حكومية *
*فتعتبر هذة  الزيجة ليس لها اى قيمة ولا يترتب عليها اى حقوق من قبل الطرفين .. وتستطيع ان تتركة بلا خوف .. *​


----------



## noraa (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

مشكور يوساب على ردك واتمنى من اللة التوفيق


----------



## برناديت (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

مفيش فى المسيحيه زواج عرفى 
بس ممكن تستشير اب اعترافها قبل اى خطوة تعملها


----------



## Dina Ramzy (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

أنا شايفة طالما إن في اوراق قانونية فالأفضل يكون الحل بالتفاهم بين الاتنين ...


----------



## Ramzi (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

لا يوجد يا دينا


بس الناس مرات بتنجن
وهمه ايه الي جابرهم على هييييييييك

يا رب ارحم
الزواج اشي مقدس ... و حرام يكون هيك


----------



## Dina Ramzy (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*



Ramzi قال:


> لا يوجد يا دينا
> 
> 
> بس الناس مرات بتنجن
> ...



لا يا رمزي في أوراق 

مش نورا بتقول :



> عندى صديقة مسيحية متزوجة عرفى من اخ مسيحى باوراق قانونية



فالأفضل يكون بالتفاهم باه ... يقعدوا مع بعض ويتفقوا يسيبوا بعض علشان المشاكل ... وهو لو عاوز مصلحتها لازم يسيبها .. أو تقول لأب اعترافه .


----------



## Dina Ramzy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

القانون المصري اعتبر أحكام إثبات الزوجية الصادرة من المحاكم مساوية في قوتها لوثائق الزواج المحررة سواء بمعرفة المأذون أو الموثق المنتدب أو مكاتب التوثيق القانونية


----------



## asula (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

هذا لعب مش زواج
لان هي لو كانت متاكدة من الي بتحبو ما كان سمحت لنفسها ان تتزوج هكذا زواج
وبعدين حتنفصل ؟؟ طيب ما حدث شي بينهم
ولا هو سهل 
على العموم الموضوع كلو برايي لعب وبس
والله ينور حياتكم
اسفة على ردي بس هذا رايي​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

بعد اذن الاستاذ الفاضل / يوساب


الزواج العرفي لا تعترف به المسيحيه اطلاقا 

ولاثبات هذا الزواج يتم تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه اذا كان مختلف عنها في الدين او المله او الطائفه

وبالنسبه للورقه التي معها..

 فتعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابه على واقعة الزواج المدني فقط طالما موقع عليها من اثنان من الشهود..
ولكن لا يجوز ان يكون هؤلاء الشهود مسيحيين لنقص اهليتهما في الشهاده.

لان الاسلام يعترف بالزواج العرفي ويعتبره منتجا لاثاره.. وفي هذه الحاله يمكن ان يتم اثبات هذا الزواج بكافة طرق الاثبات لانها واقعه ماديه

شكرا...


----------



## noraa (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

مرسى جدا لردك يا اسكندرانى انا دايما بشجع الاسكندارنية


----------



## al safer_3 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*

*بالنسبة للزواج العرفي في المسيحية : 

كما قال الاخوة لا يوجد ما يسمى بالزواج العرفي في المسيحية ، لان الزواج في المسيحية يمتاز عن الزواج الاسلامي بالشكلية 

فعقد الزواج المسيحي عقد من اطراف 

الله - الزوجين ( وبهذا العقد توجد حقوق الابناء ) 

فيجب ان يتم العقد بشكلية دينية معينة ( طقوس دينية )  بدونها لا يعد زواج . 

وقال الاخ محامي مسيحي : 




 وبالنسبه للورقه التي معها..

 فتعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابه على واقعة الزواج المدني فقط طالما موقع عليها من اثنان من الشهود..

أنقر للتوسيع...



اخونا الغالي . هذا ليس مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة لان هذا المبدا مفاده : 

ان تكتب بخط يدك ورقة وانت غير موقع عليها ( فهذا مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة حال وجود دليل اخر يدعمه كشهادة الشهود او القرائن فيكون له قوة المحرر المكتوب في الاثبات ) 

ولكي يكون الكلام بالدليل كما اعتدنا فمحكمة النقض المصرية  قد استقرت في احكامها على ان : 

*  [font=&quot]23- [/font][font=&quot] وحيث أن هذا النعي سديد ، ذلك أن المقرر ـ فى قضـاء هذه المحكمة ـ أن المشرع قد جعل لمبدأ الثبوت بالكتابة من قوة فى الإثبات متى أكمله الخصوم بشهادة الشهود أو القرائن فقد أشترط لتوافر مبدأ الثبوت بالكتابة أن تكون هناك ورقة مكتوبة من الخصم المراد إقامة الدليل عليه أو من يمثله أو من ينوب عنه قانـوناً وأن يكون من شأنها أن تجعل الالتزام المدعى به أو الواقعة المراد إثباتهـا مرجحة وقريبة الاحتمال . ومن المقرر أيضاً أن صـور الأوراق العرفية ليست لها حجية ولا قيمة لها فى الإثبات إلا بمقدار ما تهدى به إلى الأصل إذا كان موجوداً فيرجع إليه أما إذا كان غير موجود فلا سبيل للاحتجاج بها إذ هى لا تحمل توقيعاً لمن صدرت منه "[/font]
*[font=&quot]( طعن رقم 1832 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 19/3/2002 )[/font]*​ 
* 
اما هذه الورقة فهي عقد زواج مدني غير منعقد وفقا للشريعة المسيحية لانعدام الشكلية . وانما وافق العقد الاسلامي حال وجود الشهود كما قلت انت .وذلك على تفصيل وخلافات فقهية كثيرة . 



*


----------



## ماهرالشريف (9 أغسطس 2008)

من قال ان الزواج العرفى هو زواج اسلامى .
الزواج الاسلامى مبنى على الاشهار  وليس فى السر حتى ولو كان يوجد شهود .
الزواج فى الاسلام مبنى على المودة والرحمة كما يقول الله تعالى فى كتابة (ومن ايتة ان خلقة لكم من انفسكم ازوجاً لتسكنو إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون)
الذى يحدث فى هذة الايام من زواج عرفى هو زواج باطل فى الاسلام لانة فقد اهم شرط من شروط الزيجة وهى الاشهار .
ارجو الرد


----------



## amjad-ri (15 أغسطس 2008)

طب ايه الي  كبرهة  على الكواز العرفي

و طالما ليس هناك اوراق رسمية
:t9::t9:
ولم يحدث شئ بينهم
:t9::t9:
هي  تقدر تسيبو
:smi411:
لكن  بما انها صديقتك 

ارشديها الى الطريق الصحيح

طريق المسيح

و مسالت  الطلاق اصبح شئ عادي في هذا الزمان

:smi411::smi411:

و خاصتا  الدول الغربية
:smil8::smil8:

فل تجعل المسيح  نور طريقها  ولتتكل عليه في اعمالها​


----------



## al safer_3 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الزواج العرفى والمسيحية*



ماهرالشريف قال:


> من قال ان الزواج العرفى هو زواج اسلامى .
> الزواج الاسلامى مبنى على الاشهار  وليس فى السر حتى ولو كان يوجد شهود .
> الزواج فى الاسلام مبنى على المودة والرحمة كما يقول الله تعالى فى كتابة (ومن ايتة ان خلقة لكم من انفسكم ازوجاً لتسكنو إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون)
> الذى يحدث فى هذة الايام من زواج عرفى هو زواج باطل فى الاسلام لانة فقد اهم شرط من شروط الزيجة وهى الاشهار .
> ارجو الرد



انت لم تدرك للامر . 

الاصل في الزواج الاسلامي هو الزواج العرفي فهو الزواج الشرعي . 

ولكن 
تمت اضافة شرطين بفعل القوانين الوضعية هما : 

شرط سن الزواج 

شرط التوثيق 

وجزاء المخالفة رغم انعقاد الزواج صحيحا شرعا رغم تخلف احد الشرطين او كلاهما هو عدم سماع دعوى الزوجية . 

اما في الشريعة المسيحية فالاصل في الزواج كونه شكلي . هل فهمت شيء ؟


----------



## noraa (16 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة مرسة جدا  لردودكم واسفة للتاخير  فى الرد  بس انا  حبيت ابلغكم انها اساسا اتجوزت البنت  دى خلاص والحمد للة  كللت  فى الكنيسة 
 والورقة اتقطعت  لانها  فى المسيحة لا تعنى  شيا  وشكرا  لمجهودكم معى


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

اللف اللف مبروك  ​


----------



## hanyamengad (13 فبراير 2009)

ممكن سؤال متعلق بالموضوع رجل مسيحى انفصل عن زوجتة و سوف يتزوج عرفى من مسيحية من نفس الملة وسوف يعطيها الصيغة الرسمية بان ترفع علية قضية صحة توقيع فما رأى المحاميين من الناحية القانونية بالنسبة للزوجة الاولى و الزوجة الثانية مع العلم بان هذا الزوج زواجة الاول باطل وهذا سبب الانفصال ولكنة لم يستطيع ان ينال البطلان من الكنيسة لضعف اثباتاتة وشكرا


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

nonaa

يجب ان نعرف اولا" بان الرب يسوع

هو الذي يزوج العروسين المسيحيين

بفم الكاهن وبدون هذا النوع من الزواج

هو باطل فالرب يسوع هو البداية والنهاية

شكراااااااا لكى اختي على طرح الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مورا مارون (16 فبراير 2009)

*شكرااا محامي مسيحي*

*لا اعرف في الامور القانونية*

*بس في المسيحية لايوجد زواج عرفي*

*الزواج امر مقدس*

*اساسه يسوع المسيح*

*وما جمعه الله  لا يفرقه انسان*

*وان حدث اي شي بينهم فهو يعتبر زنا*

*وبلنسبة للاوراق  تستشير محامي في القصة عشان اهلها  لم يعرفوا الموضوع ويمكن يعملها مشاكل*
*الرب يكون معاها ومعاه وينور لهم قلوبهم*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 فبراير 2009)

hanyamengad قال:


> ممكن سؤال متعلق بالموضوع رجل مسيحى انفصل عن زوجتة و سوف يتزوج عرفى من مسيحية من نفس الملة وسوف يعطيها الصيغة الرسمية بان ترفع علية قضية صحة توقيع فما رأى المحاميين من الناحية القانونية بالنسبة للزوجة الاولى و الزوجة الثانية مع العلم بان هذا الزوج زواجة الاول باطل وهذا سبب الانفصال ولكنة لم يستطيع ان ينال البطلان من الكنيسة لضعف اثباتاتة وشكرا


 

*شوووووووووو   هالتخبيص  *

*يا جماعة احنا مالنا اسلام  *


*لم ينال البطلان اي غير مطلق رسمياااااا*

*شو هالتخبيص   *

*ما تقولش عنو مسيحي ابداا فالمسيحي من يعمل بتعاليم يسوع المسيح  *
*وهي مش تعاليمه *

*بيكفي الطلاق مع انو الاية واضحة بهيدا الخصوص  *

*شو هيداااا*


----------

